# Drylok



## PMaj (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi - I'm thinking of doing a 3d background for my South American tank and want to use drylok instead of concrete for the coating. Does drylok have a dull finish or a glossy finish?
Pat


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

PMaj said:


> Hi - I'm thinking of doing a 3d background for my South American tank and want to use drylok instead of concrete for the coating. Does drylok have a dull finish or a glossy finish?
> Pat


It has a flat white finish so coloring it is a must.

I used Krylon Fusion on my latest 20L BG that I did using Drylock and it turned out awesome after a few coats.

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

It is a dull flat white.

Use quikrete liquid cement colors. Just mix up a few different shades.These come in Buff, Brown, Charcoal, Tera-cotta, & Red










Heres one I just Finished


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I wanted a nice obsidian look alike but for earthy colors the concrete dye is awesome as well.

Thats one nice back ground!


----------



## PMaj (Jan 15, 2007)

Malawi - That looks better the one that you would get from Panega etc. I think that's the way to go with the drylok and not have any pH issues.
Pat


----------



## bfisher88 (Dec 13, 2009)

That is one of the best ones I have seen done yet. Very nice!


----------

